# Box blade



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

I bought a used box blade and had some questions 
The tractor is Ford 3000 with 47 hp and blade is 6 feet
1) how deep should rippers blades go?
2) why would I use back blade instead of front blade and is there a reason to have rippers down when going in reverse?
3) If I am pulling it, should I have stabilizers attached? I assume stabilizers are needed in reverse when pushing it backwards. 
4) Do I need to use draft control?



Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Here are a few of my thoughts.

1) you don't necessarily need to use the rippers at all. Extend the rippers to match the work you are trying to accomplish. I leave mine short when attacking shallow roots, or ripping ice on the driveway. I set them deep when I want to loosen the soil so that I can smooth areas with the dirt I have available.
2) I wouldn't push a box blade on the front of my tractor as you could damage your bucket cylinder seals or bend a ram. A front blade should be built to absorb shock to prevent damage. I put my box blade on the front of my tractor now and again, just to pull snow away from my buildings and barn doors for instance.
3) *I suggest you always pull a box blade*, other wise when you push it, it will dig in if you are not careful. If it digs in it will ruin any lovely leveling you have done, and you will most likely bend the crap out of the three point framework that attaches to you tractor.
4) You can use draft control if you wish, I just set mine to a level to move dirt or rip as I see fit. 

I like using the box blade to rip up my soil, pull up the rocks and move the stone out of the area I'm working. Then I retract the rippers and and pull the unit around as they are made to pick up excess dirt in the high spots and deposit it in low areas so you can smooth or level an area.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

JG, In response to your questions:

1) how deep should rippers blades go? *I don't use the scarifiers except when the box blade isn't cutting down to grade. I usually set them at 2"- 3" penetration. 
*
2) why would I use back blade instead of front blade and is there a reason to have rippers down when going in reverse? * Use the back blade (pushing the box blade backwards) for convenience with a given task. The rippers will not penetrate in reverse, may actually lift the blade going backwards in hard soil. As a side note, I use the back blade to push brush onto a burning pile of brush (I don't have a loader). I burn a lot of limbs & brush.*

3) If I am pulling it, should I have stabilizers attached? I assume stabilizers are needed in reverse when pushing it backwards. *I almost always use the stabilizers to do the best job possible, to keep the box blade from meandering left & right.
*
4) Do I need to use draft control? *It would be great if you could use the draft control whilst boxblading, but draft control is really meant for plowing where you can set it at a steady pull, and go. *


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I've adjusted my top link to get those scarifiers even deeper a few times.


----------

